# 1968 Schwinn DeLuxe Typhoon



## Rivnut (Jul 16, 2022)

The most recent one to have been finished.  Two more to go; a 1959 Tiger and a 1969 Typhoon. Then on to other things


----------



## Sparkplug (Jul 16, 2022)

Where is it located?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 16, 2022)

Sparkplug said:


> Where is it located?



In his garage haha It is not for sale


----------



## Sparkplug (Jul 16, 2022)

Lol. Well........... I was trying to get it in my garage.


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 16, 2022)

I have two more of the Schwinn middleweights that need completion, a 1959 Tiger and. 1969 Typhoon.  When I have them finished, I’ll get all of the middleweights together and have a big clearance sale.  Stay tuned, same bat time, same bat channel.


----------



## Tim s (Oct 29, 2022)

Good looking bike. Tim


----------

